# Could Nash go to the Suns?



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There was an article in the Dallas press, that Steve Nash might consider the Suns. I think the Suns should really put a full court press on for him and do everything they can to bring him in and find a serviceable Center (Okur, Camby) for a year to pair with Amare while drafting Marty in the first round.

Suns Starting Lineup with Nash and Camby.

C - Camby
PF - Amare
SF - Marion
SG - Johnson
PG - Nash

Bench
C - Voskuhl
PF - Lampe
SF - Zarko
SG - Jacobsen
PG - Barbosa

White and Eisley (hopefully jettisoned for a bag of fruit). 

I think with the Lakers most likely winning the title this year it is going to be very difficult for the Suns to get Kobe. So the next best thing would be to try and grab Nash for a few years and make Barbosa one of the best back-up PG's in the entire league. Although I love Stephon Marbury, I actually think Nash fits in better because he is constantly on the move and running the fast break. I think he would be an important FA pickup and would automatically (w/ the continued improvement of Amare, JJ, Zarko, Lampe and Barbosa) make the Suns a playoff team yet again. 

What do you Suns fans think? I think Nash should make the move because this team gives him a better chance to get through the Western playoffs (because they do have size) than the cap-strapped Mavs do. If I was Nash, I would take a little less money to play for the Suns because the Mavs are going nowhere fast.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

:whoknows:

Would he live his good friend Dirk? I really don't think the Mavs just let Nash walk either. As long as we get compensation for him leaving I'm ok with it.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

Eisley ok?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> Eisley ok?


Yeah and we'll give you Shawn Bradley for Amare....


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i'd love to see nash in phx. nash-jJ-Matrix-Amare-[insert center here]. thats a damn nice lineup, IMO.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

If I had a choice, I'd use the same money to go after Brent Barry rather than Steve Nash. Barry is a better defender and can play either guard position.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

HEY WHAT ABOUT MILOS VUJANIC HE IS BETTER THAN JACOBSEN AND CAPTAIN BARBOSA.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

I would love to have Nash because you embrace a better team concept with a guy like him, instead of Kobe's "me, me, me" attitude...I dont think Nash will leave Dallas tho, he has a nice setup. 

BTW...his bar that he owns with Dirk and Finley is right next to my school, and I'd be bummed not see that drunk Canuck stumbling outside his bar anymore.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The team would play more like a team with Nash than they do now, there's little doubt about that.. but part of the reason Barbosa was so good for us as a starter is that sometimes his defense completely changed the outlook of a game - something Nash doesn't do at all and something this defensively challenged team really needs. Like the game against NJ at AWA, we got off to a fast start and never even looked back because Barbosa had three amazing steals in the first quarter that turned into easy buckets, the crowd was energized and the team was playing with some serious gusto..

I guess he wouldn't be bad if he played in a limited role (20-24 mins a game), but I don't think he'd really accept that, especially considering how good things are for him in Dallas right now. The more I think about it, the more I think we are giving up on Barbosa too easily.. I was looking at his stats as a starter, and all things considered they were very impressive. That's on top of the team playing noticeably better, for the most part, with him on the floor that without him - though admittedly that might have something to do with Jacobsen or Eisley being his substitution .


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

1. Vujanic is likely to join the Suns and give them another shooter. He will have to overcome doubts about his playmaking skills and defense to become a starter, but he is going to play.

2. Barbosa came to the US after playing a minor league in Brazil at shooting guard. He had to learn a new league, a new position, and a new language at the same time. Seriously, he would get excited and start yelling instructions to his teammates - in PORTUGESE. He is spending the off seasons doing weight training and working on his point guard skills. He will not give up his position without a fight.

3. Eisley may not be as terrible as he looked. Of course he looked awfully bad, but it was not an easy transition to a new team with a totally new offense and no time learn it. While I would happily unload his contract in a heartbeat, I think he is likely to return to his level of performance a year ago with the Knicks where he shot 41.7%, 38.9% for three, and had 5.4 apg in 27.4 minutes. Nothing special, but a far cry from the dismal work he did this year in Phoenix.

Nash is better (at least on offense) than these three, but would be pretty expensive. IMHO, the Suns need a shot blocker more than another PG, even one with Nash's skills.

BTW, another reason I like Brent Barry over Nash is that he could back up JJ at SG as well as play PG.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

BUT JOE JOHNSON DOESNT NEED A BACKUP HE IS ALREADY PLAYING 40 MINUTES PER GAME. WHAT HAPPENS TO CASEY JACOBSEN IF THEY GOT BARRY AND VUJANIC IS MORE OF A SHOOTING GUARD SO HES GONNA GET BACKUP MINUTES THERE TOO.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

JOE JOHNSON SHOULDN'T HAVE TO PLAY 40 MINUTES A NIGHT


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>THE COOKIE MONSTER</b>!
> BUT JOE JOHNSON DOESNT NEED A BACKUP HE IS ALREADY PLAYING 40 MINUTES PER GAME. WHAT HAPPENS TO CASEY JACOBSEN IF THEY GOT BARRY AND VUJANIC IS MORE OF A SHOOTING GUARD SO HES GONNA GET BACKUP MINUTES THERE TOO.


Brent Barry played SG with Gary Payton, but played PG when Allen came over last season. Even with Payton, Barry played as much as a combo since Payton scored a lot. With Allen, Barry was more of a pure PG, but still scored over 10 ppg.

I really like the idea of have a four guard rotation of JJ, Barry, Barbosa, and Vujanic. All four could play either position depending on matchups. Barry is veteran who can run the offense without too many mistakes, Barbosa is a great athlete who could develop into a defensive stopper and Vujanic is another "instant offense" guy who can shoot and run the pick and roll.

Jacobsen may be the odd man out unless he develops more of mid range game. His stat line was great on 3 pointers:

PPG 6.0 
RPG 2.6 
APG 1.3 
SPG .62 
BPG .12 
FG% .417 
FT% .820 
3P% .417 
MPG 23.4 

Casey was supposed to bring offense to the team, but he was outscored by Jake Voskuhl who had only one more minute per game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This was May 2004. I'm good.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This was May 2004. I'm good.


Nice one. Too bad we couldn't get Camby too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice one. Too bad we couldn't get Camby too.


Nope, but you got the Bulls pick next year, if they finish 4th in the Draft, which is possible with New Orleans, Atlanta and Golden State all possibly being worse.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

We'll I'd say we got Q.. But as important as he's been (imperative to our ability to go small), a lineup of Nash/JJ/Marion/Amare/Camby would just be ohh so sick. We even tried to recruit him during a game (lol), but it was pretty clear from day one that if Denver gave him a big contract offer he wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This was May 2004. I'm good.


Nice call...:yes:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This was May 2004. I'm good.


I'm not trying to hate, but where did you actually say anything that was going out on a limb? You said if Steve Nash gets picked up by the Suns they will be a playoff team...that's about it. You didn't say Amare would be top 5 in scoring, or Nash would be top in assists, or Marion would be playing as well as he is. basically you pointed out the obvious. Before you say you're good, actually come up with something more than "If they get Nash they will be a playoff team". You didn't even say for certain they would get Nash and you got this news from an article. Being good is getting it from the organization....

This post sounds so negative, but anyone with little basketball knowledge could have made the assumption that they would make the playoffs with Steve Nash.

My opinion of being "good" is predicting something that no one else does and having it come true. If you would have said Nash would be top in assists and Amare would be top 10 in scoring, then I would say you were "good". That would have taken a greater understanding of the Suns and their personnel.


----------

